# Android Market is now Google Play Store



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Couldn't find my android market... was freaking out and trying to fix permissions, do searches, install different ones manually, but they would always disappear after a reboot. Did some research and come to find out that google updated it automatically and changed the name to Play Store in the app drawer.

I'm running aokp milestone 4, not sure if it will upgrade to this on other devices but yeah, if you can't find your market search for play store.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

They also updated the music, video, and books apps with the same thing, they're all named the same way as the Market is now.


----------

